# How can i have this T-Shirt?



## solbemol (Sep 22, 2010)

http://img213.imageshack.us/i/staarrr.jpg/

i just dont know


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

How many do you need? It looks like if you are a member of the site with the shirt you can order shirts from them.


----------



## solbemol (Sep 22, 2010)

you mean this very shirt? Fly me to the stars?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I’m not a member of the site you took the image from and I guess I don’t understand what it is you are looking for. 
Are you looking to make this shirt? 
Do you have any equipment?
How many shirts do you need? 
Are you looking for someone to make them for you? If, so it may be a copy righted design so you would need to contact the site you took the image from to see if they have shirts available to purchase.


----------



## solbemol (Sep 22, 2010)

this is from yahoo messenger avatar...i customized it with images they had...im looking for someone to make them for me...


----------



## solbemol (Sep 22, 2010)

im afraid i wont find this service in romania..so i was hoping to find one in usa, and i could talk to some friends there, and have it order it for me


----------



## solbemol (Sep 22, 2010)

soo???is there any way?


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

I would start by trying to find a printer in the area where your friends are, then get in contact with the printer. He/she will tell you what you need to do. We could offer advice, but it is up to the printer to give direction.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

solbemol said:


> im afraid i wont find this service in romania..so i was hoping to find one in usa, and i could talk to some friends there, and have it order it for me


 
I suggest having these friends of yours, in the USA, find a printer for you, since they would be familiar with their area.
Send them (your friends) the artwork and have them handle it.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

How many t-shirts do you want made? If only one - google "DTG printing", if you want many t-shirts done - look for screen printing services in your area.


----------



## solbemol (Sep 22, 2010)

ok..i need just one..i was hoping for a detailed web site seeing this is a tshirt forum ...
so please, if there is anyone...


----------



## solbemol (Sep 22, 2010)

Heeellppp pleaseee


----------



## truthapparel (Sep 30, 2010)

Saw your looking for a specially designed shirt. We can make anything. Although there is the cost plus shipping and handling.


----------



## solbemol (Sep 22, 2010)

so can you help me?


----------



## solbemol (Sep 22, 2010)

bump


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you can make your design in a high resolution, you can get it created here: ShirtMockup.com | Jakprints, Inc


----------

